# Problems Reinstalling Microsoft Platform SDK



## Nathyn (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm new to C++ and was trying to reinstall the Microsoft Platform SDK, over at:
http://www.microsoft.com/msdownload/platformsdk/sdkupdate/

I managed to reinstall the XP SP2 SDK just fine, but when I try to reinstall the Windows Server 2003 SDK (which is mostly what I need, as it has the SDK for ALL Windows OS other than SP2), it doesn't work. I've tried online installs as well as local installs, but either way, it gives me the error:

"The currently installed SDK is not in its original installation directory. The installation can not continue. Please go to Add\Remove programs, uninstall the SDK, and try again."

Well, going to Add\Remove programs, it isn't there. I'm sure that when I uninstalled it (which was a while ago), I would've gone to the Add\Remove programs menu first, but I don't remember if the uninstall was successful or not.

The weird thing, though, is that the installer doesn't even recognize that I _have_ the Windows 2003 Server SDK installed. So, why it doesn't recognize it, but then gives me that error doesn't make any sense.

Anyway, I searched through the registry, trying to get rid of any leftover registry keys that the installer might be using to recognize that it's there. I did find some remnant of the Microsoft SDK still in the registry. I removed what I saw, but it did nothing.

It installed okay the first time I did it (weeks ago). So, basically, all I need to know is precisely how to do a manual uninstall of the Windows Server 2003 SDK, if that's the problem. I googled and also searched through Microsoft's Knowledge Base, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Nathyn (Apr 9, 2005)

Nevermind. I fixed it. Apparently, if it installs, it already needs the directory to _be there_. As I said, I didn't do a clean uninstall. I thought I'd already uninstalled, but then found some remnants of the SDK in c:\program files\ so I deleted the folders.

THAT was why it wouldn't reinstall. If anyone has this problem in the future, just re-create the folder you removed, and if you do uninstall it, leave the folder there. By default, for the Windows 2003 Server SDK it's c:\program files\Microsoft SDK\

For the Windows XP SP2 SDK, it's c:\program files\Microsoft Platform SDK for Windows XP SP2\

It's a good thing I kept it at the defaults. If I didn't, then man, I'd be screwed.


----------



## cpriest (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Thanks for posting this solution, much appreciated, worked for me.


----------

